# most expensive tires?



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Holy cow! $500 for one tire? Would anyone even consider these?

*SOYO SCR Silk Seamless Road Racing Tire - NJS*


SOYO SCR Silk Seamless Road Racing Tire - NJS [420-108] : • Milwaukee Bicycle Co. • Ben's Cycle


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Consideration*



Fixed said:


> Holy cow! $500 for one tire? Would anyone even consider these?


Same reason people would pay $250K for a car or $10K for a single loudspeaker. Not logical, but "whatever the market will bear." I'm sure Bill Gates or Warren Buffet wouldn't even notice the $500, but they're both too cheap to do it


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

Considering Assos is still in business, Mr. Irons is right, "whatever the market will bear."


----------



## lonster (Jun 23, 2011)

Considering my Dugast flatted on the first lap of the first race this year it might be a bargin. Track tires have always been the most expensive tubulars you can buy.


----------



## carbonconvert (Apr 12, 2009)

*Thats just a sew up track tire*

That is probably a sew up tire. Price isn't that shocking if you've followed/raced the scene since the 80's. That is a track only tire. Made for smooth banked wood velodromes. For a 
world class racer, it would probiably make a difference. Other than that, if you rode that tire
on the street, it would be ruined after a 20 mile ride on the pavement. A nice consumer
sew up will cost you 100+. And yes, the ride is nice. 150lbs pressure, smooth and fast!
A flat is another thing....


----------



## edzwa (Sep 2, 2011)

carbonconvert said:


> That is probably a sew up tire. Price isn't that shocking if you've followed/raced the scene since the 80's. That is a track only tire. Made for smooth banked wood velodromes. For a
> world class racer, it would probiably make a difference. Other than that, if you rode that tire
> on the street, it would be ruined after a 20 mile ride on the pavement. A nice consumer
> sew up will cost you 100+. And yes, the ride is nice. 150lbs pressure, smooth and fast!
> A flat is another thing....




So why do they call it a Road racing tire?


"SOYO SCR Silk Seamless Road Racing Tire - NJS

$499.99



Soyo Road Racing Tubular Tire
From Soyo's Brochure-
The road race version of the seamless tire is finally coming out from SOYO, the "Japanese only-one brand" for keirin tires. The highest Japanese craftsmanship crystallized in the skills making this tire totally seamless. It realized incomparable light weight for smooth acceleration. The round section gives better attachment to the rim and the supple finish enhances the grip. It secures the stable cornering at high speed to lead the racers to the best ride for the decisive battle."


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

carbonconvert said:


> A nice consumer
> sew up will cost you 100+. And yes, the ride is nice. *150lbs* pressure, smooth and fast


Holey cow! You a clyde?


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Cool, it comes pre-mounted on a rim.


----------

